# Software > Linux >  Archipelproject

## nikolas_350

Έχει ασχοληθεί κανείς με αυτό http://archipelproject.org/
Η παρουσίαση είναι εντυπωσιακή αν και δεν κατάφερα να ολοκληρώσω την εγκατάσταση για να το δω. 
Βασικά η ρύθμιση για το eJabberd μου έμεινε.

----------


## romias

Που πας και τ ανακαλύπτεις βρε άθλιο υποκείμενο.
Σε μπελάδες θες να μας βάλεις;

----------


## nikolas_350

> Που πας και τ ανακαλύπτεις βρε άθλιο υποκείμενο.


Δεν ξέρω, πρέπει να έχει αρχίσει να μπαίνει ο διάολος μέσα μου.



> Σε μπελάδες θες να μας βάλεις;


Γιατί έχει κάτι καλύτερο να κάνεις αυτό το καιρό;

Άμα πάντως δεν σου αρέσει κάνε με παραπομπή για πειθαρχική επιτροπή.
 :Stick Out Tongue: 

BTW
Προς το παρόν έχω καλυφθεί με ανοικτό ΒιΖι proxmox και μάτσα μουτσα

----------


## MAuVE

Με ESXi 5.x free δουλεύει;
Μπορεί δηλαδή να γίνει το vmotion του φτωχού;

----------


## nikolas_350

> Supports all libvirt-supported virtualisation engines like KVM, Xen, VMware


Βασικά το βρήκα από εδώ και μου κέντρισε το ενδιαφέρων. 
http://blog.binarymist.net/2012/01/2...up-evaluation/

[φλυαρία mode]
Αγαπητέ συνονόματε 
Σου χρωστάω μεγάλη χάρη, καθώς στο παρελθόν είχες λύσει ένα άλυτο μυστήριο από τα εφηβικά μου χρόνια. Το γιατί στα 80s ένα ρολόι ρεύματος δεν πήγαινε ποτέ σωστά.

Βλέπε ΕΡΤ
[/mode]

----------


## Cha0s

> Με ESXi 5.x free δουλεύει;
> Μπορεί δηλαδή να γίνει το vmotion του φτωχού;


Το vMotion δουλεύει κάτω από το vCenter.
Το ESXi από μόνο του δεν υποστηρίζει τέτοια features.

Το Archipel απότι καταλαβαίνω μιλάει με ESXi μέσω libvirt.
Σύμφωνα με εδώ: http://libvirt.org/hvsupport.html δεν υποστηρίζει migration για vmware.

----------


## romias

> Άμα πάντως δεν σου αρέσει κάνε με παραπομπή για πειθαρχική επιτροπή.


Κατάλαβα γραμμένο σε χουν και σένα  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Ένα ακόμη management layer πάνω από το libvirt, που χρησιμοποιεί ως transport το XMPP.

----------


## Nikiforos

Ρε σε μπελαδες και δοκιμες θα με βαλετε παλι? θελω και εγω!!!!

----------


## ipduh

χα πλάκα έχει ... να του στέλνεις στον jabber ... 
φτιάξε μου ενα VM ... εντάξει και o nagios στέλνει jabbers

ενδιαφέρεται κανείς να κάνουμε μια καφετιέρα να ακούει jabbers;

----------


## romias

Με ενδιαφέρει θέλω να έχω έτοιμο τον καφέ μου αμέσως μόλις ξυπνάω

----------


## Nikiforos

Και εγω! Φρεντο καπουτσινου γλυκο παρακαλω....

Στάλθηκε από το C2 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## eagleg

Με μαύρη ζάχαρη? 

Sent from my GT-I8260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nikiforos

Ναι!!!!

Στάλθηκε από το C2 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nikolas_350

Να είναι καλά ο chaos & acinonyx που δώσανε μια σοβαρή τεχνική απάντηση.

Για τους υπολοίπους που σκίσατε πάλι το θέμα 
Βρε τι το κάναμε εδώ, γενική συζήτηση και καφέ μπαρ..
Ρεμάλια ε ρεμάλια.
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sque

Το είχα ψάξει λίγο παλιότερα αλλά ήταν πολύ ανώριμο  ::  Τότε δίναν περισσότερο έμφαση ότι εχει γραφτεί σε μια javascript library που φτιάχνει osx-like gui, τώρα βλέπω το promotion έχει πάει στα πραγματικά χαρακτηριστικά. Υποστηρίζει ότι και το libvirt, i.e. "Υou can use all libvirt-supported virtualization engines like KVM, Xen, OpenVZ or VMWare."

Μάλλον θα του ρίξω και εγώ μια ματιά...

----------


## Cha0s

Πιστεύω το CloudStack http://cloudstack.apache.org/ είναι ποιο ώριμη και δοκιμασμένη λύση.

Κάτι σαν το Amazon AWS αλλά σε opensource  ::

----------


## ysam

Τι θα γίνει με εσάς.. Βάλτε Ελληνικό Σύννεφο! 

http://www.synnefo.org/

----------


## Nikiforos

Τελικά δεν καταλαβα εγω δλδ που χρησιμοποιω το virtualbox μονο στον dekstop μου τι κερδιζω παραπανω με αυτο?

----------


## Cha0s

> Τελικά δεν καταλαβα εγω δλδ που χρησιμοποιω το virtualbox μονο στον dekstop μου τι κερδιζω παραπανω με αυτο?


Τίποτα. Δεν κάνει για σένα αυτό. Είναι για πολλαπλούς Hypervisors, όχι για desktop/home χρήση.

----------

